# Боли в ноге 2 года



## Lena## (22 Май 2022)

Здравствуйте, болит 2 года спереди откуда нога растёт и чуть ниже 3-8 см( не знаю как описать это место). При наклоне вперёд, приседе, долгой ходьбе - боль колючая,как будто что то мешает. Лечат нпвп,миорелаксантами,физиопроцедурами . Была у травматолога,ортопеда,хирурга,невролога ,по кругу так и хожу 2 года. Помогите разобраться  пожалуйста, отчего боль и как мне это все полечить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2022)

НА МРТ есть бурсит мышцы. Это место совпадает с местом боли.
Врачи подтвердили эту причину?


----------



## Lena## (22 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, сказали,что первичен коксартроз,от него бурсит. Но изначально, 2 года назад ,после долгой ходьбы босиком  я почувствовала боль именно спереди бедра,а не сбоку тбс. Немного припухлость сбоку тбс есть,но врачи не особо разбирались,просто назначают стандартное лечение ( нпвп,мидокалм,ультразвук).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2022)

Lena## написал(а):


> ...назначают стандартное лечение ( нпвп,мидокалм,ультразвук).


Сделайте нестандартное: блокада в мышцу, блокада в в сустав, ударно-волновая терапия, ЛФК.


----------



## Lena## (22 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, а блокады с дипроспаном или гиалуронкой? А что может давать боль экзостоз,мышца или коксартроз?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2022)

Lena## написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, а блокады с дипроспаном или гиалуронкой? А что может давать боль экзостоз,мышца или коксартроз?


С Дексаметазоном, а потом с Гилалуронкой.
Отчего боли точно, тут врач на осмотре должен смотреть.


----------



## Lena## (22 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> С Дексаметазоном, а потом с Гилалуронкой.
> Отчего боли точно, тут врач на осмотре должен смотреть.


Спасибо за ответ.


----------

